# 75 Gallon Rainbowfish Planted Tank



## FishBR (Sep 2, 2014)

Beautiful tank and rainbowfish. Any updates?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2020)

Really nice . I have rainbow, Angel and Cory fishes in my 72 gallon ❤


----------



## ED3 (Sep 14, 2019)

Beautiful tank, I like the contrast in the substrate. Any particular reason you went that route?


----------



## MartinWill1989 (Nov 20, 2020)

Dan2014 said:


> Hello their. Used this site a lot to get information and decided to go ahead and register so that I can also post my own fish tank on here with Rainbow fish that I have in the tank. I tried to find the best place to post this, I thought about posting in the tank journal section but the problem is that I never took photos of the whole process with my fish tank so decided to just post it here for now, maybe someone who is a regular on this site can let me know the best place to post threads on my planted tank and it's progress. So my tank is a little over a month old now and I also put some fake colorful plants in it as well. So this will be my first post with pictures of the whole tank and photos of my melanotaenia boesemani lake aytinjo that are a little over 7 months old and have colored up really nicely. At the moment I have 4 different type of rainbow fish and the boesemani are the oldest ones that are colored up where as the other ones are younger and not quite their yet in color. The other three type are the parkinsons rainbowfish, alleni wapoga rainbowfish, and sunsent parva rainbowfish. :grin2:


You have a really very nice aquarium. It seems to me that everyone who enters a room with this aquarium simply cannot take their eyes off it.


----------

